# Climbing, Last light of the day.



## Half Way To Nothing (Jul 28, 2012)

Low light on the ascent. All comments welcome.


----------



## rwmson (Jul 30, 2012)

There's a lot of bright color accents there, but the side pose doesn't have any interest (to me). Now some shots while on the side of the cliff, THAT would be interesting! Did you get any other shots?


----------



## Joellll (Jul 30, 2012)

rwmson said:


> There's a lot of bright color accents there, but the side pose doesn't have any interest (to me). Now some shots while on the side of the cliff, THAT would be interesting! Did you get any other shots?


I agree with this pose being slightly dull, but a side of the cliff pose is kind of overdone, imo.

Nonetheless it is worth trying. I take pictures of all the overdone poses as if it were some kind of achievement in games hahaa.


----------

